# Herf in Tallahassee, Hope you can come.



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

As you all know I'm building a cigar, smoke room, man shack, glorified dog house in my back yard. (I be posting more updated pics on Monday). It should be completed by the end of the month. I would love to open it up to my fellow BOTL for a house warming, grand opening, christening either the first or second weekend in April. I'm located in Tallahassee, Fl. There will be plenty of food, beer,wine,liquor,and of course cigars. (That's what it's all about right). Would like you guys to consider my house is your house. Anytime your passing through look me up. Would love to meet each of you and share a good smoke. If you are interested or think you can come please post here and I'll finalize the date as we get closer. Hope we can make this happen.:w :al 

Fellow BOTL.
Mike.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

THX for the invite Mike.....


----------

